# I thought this was the ADULT section



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2005)

OK< what happened to my profane , ranting post about the NFL and it's loyalty to it's fans? I thought it very clever, but now the whole thread is kaput! Woodanger


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Guess


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2005)

:smt013  :smt014  :smt019  :smt104


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2005)

Wasn't me!  HONEST!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Woodman, I got deleted also!!! They just think this is for "Adults Only"!!!! Guess a certain someone aint got _NO Balls!!_ :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


  You talkin' 'bout me Redneck? Wasn't me.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 6, 2005)

I have made no deletions in this section ever!  I leave that to the specific moderator of this forum!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I have made no deletions in this section ever!  I leave that to the specific moderator of this forum!



You guys really think me of all people would delete something offensive?  Not a chance!  IF I DID, I'D HAVE NO PROBLEMS SAYING I DID!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 7, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> No Bill I wasnt referring to you alone.. I was referring to "Whoever" did the deleting in this section. :roll:  :roll:  :roll:



Well just to clarify things, I am the moderator of this section and have not deleted anything.  If I did, I'd have no problem telling someone if I did!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 8, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Okie Dokie Larry, Glad that is overwith :smt102



Just clarifying my fellow Neck, just clarifying!  :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Well Neck, everyone that can delete a post in this forum has denied doing it.  Now, if you're talking about editing a post, that's a different animal


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Neck, are you sure you didn't have too many Budweisers (rednecks beer of choice) and didn't really make a post?  That is what I think happened!  Two words for you Alcoholics Anonymous!  :smt030  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 8, 2005)

It wasn't me, I haven't been entrusted with the power of deletion from the Almighty Arch High-Llama. 

Maybe one day if I study my lessons long and pay homage to HIM on high I shall be given the secet to this awesome power.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 8, 2005)

You sure you hit the "submit" button????? It's the one that has a squiggly line that looks like this:  "S" in the beginning of the word. The other one that starts with the thing that looks like an axe kinda "P" is only to preview. Just thought I'd help out there Red.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Thanks woodpost....Guess I never did hit Submit? Don't really give a damn now


That's what I thought...so Redneck Cooker is really a Dickhead!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> [quote="redneck cooker":15v3m521]Thanks woodpost....Guess I never did hit Submit? Don't really give a damn now


That's what I thought...so Redneck Cooker is really a Dickhead!![/quote:15v3m521]

Uh Oh.........here we go!!! :-D


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 8, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Larry, The choice of beer for Texas Rednecks is Michelob Ultra or Coors Light...gotta watch those  carbs
> 
> No Larry I'm not an Alcoholic, and Drunks dont go to meetings!



Neck, That says it all!  No self respecting redneck that carries a buck knife, has a gun rack in the back window of his pickup, and has his and his girlfriends name written on each door of the pick up truck would be caught drinking light beer (especially MU or CL)!  You must be a "one of those" like WoodQueer!  NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!


----------



## Texana (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang Redneck ... I seen you throw down over less crap than this .... and from a bunch of damn yankees no less ..... 

Loosing your touch .... make me proud boy .... jump on their ass a little .....

Bow up .....


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> [quote="redneck cooker":xe334jky]Thanks woodpost....Guess I never did hit Submit? Don't really give a damn now


That's what I thought...so Redneck Cooker is really a Dickhead!![/quote:xe334jky]

Geesh Bill, how long did ya have to think to come up with _that_ gem?

Texana!!!! Comin to the aid of a brother Tejan!!! You gotta admire that Tejas brotherhood!! Welcome Jelly Bean!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess to this redneck Texan, anyone born outside of Texas is a Yankee. :roll:  Either that, or he doesn't know where the line is.  :roll:  either way...  :roll:   :roll:


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Bill,
I think it's a Texas thing.  :horse:


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Bill, you got it! They all think that! They even got rules on who the _real_ Texans are!  Me and Redneck (see now I'm startin to talk like em) had this very same conversation one day!

ps. Ole Redneck did seem to enjoy alot of the Yeungling that 101 took down there though. Now let's stop all the name calling. While it's true that Redneck _is_ a  dickhead, and Larry _is_ a bigtime homo, I believe that we all can be as one in the spirit of barbecue. :smt060


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 9, 2005)

_*ADMISITRATOR TALKING:*_

Hopefully we know this thread is all in jest.  I don't find it amusing when we call each other Yanks or Texans or Rednecks or whatever!  The thread seemed to take on a personal tone and the joking went out of it...so I am stepping in to say that if this is all in fun go ahead and continue...if you guys are attacking each other STOP IT!  I will see that it ends if this is not a joking dual!


I don't care about the homo stuff or the swearing or who is sleeping with Woodie's wife...but when the thread seems to go in to personal attacks then I will gracefully step in and make sure we are all on the same page!

Thank you :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Who are you? A dickwipe _Yankees_ fan?

We all are hopefully havin fun. I can't speak for anyone else, but I know that , if I ever take offense to anything said on one of these babblefests, I take it up directly with the person involved in a private manner. Woody


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2005)

Somebody drive over and give Greg a hug. :hug:  Maybe several of you could  :ghug:  so he can get over this wave of '_Touchy / Feely'_ lets all love each other crap.  :slap: 
Sounds like someone needs to back off on their estrogen intake.  

Either that, or he sold another trailer and he is all euphoric. mm:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> _*ADMISITRATOR TALKING:*_
> 
> Hopefully we know this thread is all in jest.  I don't find it amusing when we call each other Yanks or Texans or Rednecks or whatever!  The thread seemed to take on a personal tone and the joking went out of it...so I am stepping in to say that if this is all in fun go ahead and continue...if you guys are attacking each other STOP IT!  I will see that it ends if this is not a joking dual!
> 
> ...


I guess that means this statement needs to be changed:

*5. ENTER GENERAL DISCUSSION SECTION AT YOUR OWN RISK!! ANYTHING GOES...ANYTHING!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!! 
*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Hell Larry, If you think I'm Queer  You must be stark raving frickin' down syndrome born idiot!!!! Oh, I forgot you were born a Yankee, That says it all...I can out drink any of you Yanks everyday of the week :twisted:  :twisted: I probably turn away more P&^%Y in a day than you can drag up in a month...Especially if the Avatar is anything close :!:



I forgot to mention that you are a bona fide HOMOPHODE!!!!  If you want to count your sisters, cousins and farm animals as "gettin some" more power to ya!  That is the only way you you could turn down more cooter than I get!  Must be awfully awkward when ya'll have a family reunion, calling your brother, "Paw" or your sister "Maw"!  I bet your eyes are really far apart like most inbred HillBillys!  Us "Yankees" aren't into that kinda thing!  Let me know when you'd like to be circumsized and I'll kick your sister in the chin!  I bet your family is really proud that you can drink more than everyone too, wow my "Father/Brother/Uncle" can drink more than anyone else!  

BTW, what size trailer do you live in?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 9, 2005)

C'mon Larry you're suppose to be an educated northener, the word is ""Homophobe" and as Jeff Foxworthy once said, "If you look at your family reunion as an opportunity to meet women, you might be a redneck."


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't you just feel the sexual tension between these two.   
I expect them to _'bitch'_ slap each other  :slap: , then start kissing at any minute.  :smt008 
Just like in the movies.:pop:   (or on TV) :tv:


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Well if you must know my trailer is 4300 sq. feet of brick and marble....



That's one Big and Gaudy trailer.  Hope you at least took the wheels off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> On the bitch slapppin, I Always give but I never receive !!And the ONLY kissin will be Larry _kissin the fat part of my ass crack_


Don't forget to move your head 1st!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Well Larry since your so "educated  " Then you of all idiots must know that Yankees like you evolved from "Beastiality"! Call me a "Homophobe" if you want , beacuse thats the truth I cant stand "_queers at all"_ As for "Cooter :roll:  :roll: " You aint seen none since your mama had you!!
> 
> What size trailer do I live in? thats very original , how many Yanks did it take to think up that line? Well if you must know my trailer is 4300 sq. feet of brick and marble....Maybe we will have the pleasure of meeting face to face one day so we can discuss this like we do in the South.  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: At the bar with some drinks
> 
> BTW, Whats your Husband name!? :twisted:  :twisted:



Look Neck, let's get off of the Momma jokes, cause I just rolled off of yours! One sweet sweet ride!!  Oh, I gotta a two for one deal, it was your momma and your sister!!!  Nice, isn't that the way you do it down south?  Funny part of this whole thing is, I grew up in Wilmington NC!  So I know first hand how fucked up you Pepsi drinking, Busch Beer guzzling, family fornicating backwoods fucks are first hand!  So I speak from experience!  Just because you put your double wide TRAILER on brick under pinning and have some old thrown out concrete block sitting in the living room (you call it marble) does not make it a house!  

If you must know, my husbands name is Christopher Finney!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 9, 2005)

I can only go off of how the thread felt to me (the one that counts).  Since no harm then no foul!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 9, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I can only go off of how the thread felt to me (the one that counts).  Since no harm then no foul!


 actually Greg, without the members, this forum wouldn't exist (or it would be a real oddity .... you posting and answering yourself).


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 9, 2005)

I think you misunderstood me Shawn.  I value every member...but I am responsible for cleaning things up if they get out of hand...sorry if I offended you!  Not my intent!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey,

Any chance of gettin' this babblefest on video !!!!!!

You guys are a friggin' hoot!

AL


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Red and Larry, I'm glad that you two are getting along! I know that Redneck (Jeff) is really a great guy that I probably respect as much as any I have met since getting into this stuff.His knowledge of the art has been invaluable to me . Larry, I will be meeting you in June and I am certain that we will get along famously as well. You are hilarious! OK , said my piece, now call me a homo! Woody

ps. I hate to admit it, but the Texans really _do_ know alot more about this stuff than most of us "Yankees", hell, they had a 200 year head start! Now that don't necessarily include you guys down southeast way! Have Fun!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 9, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood me Shawn.  I value every member...but I am responsible for cleaning things up if they get out of hand...sorry if I offended you!  Not my intent!!


 yup, I misunderstood.

I'm glad to know you didn't need the 'tude alignment and thanks for clearing that up.

If in the future you feel one is required, just let me know buddy. :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn, now you guys even got my man slammin on me! Ouch!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ... I know that Redneck (Jeff) is really a great guy that I probably respect as much as any I have met since getting into this stuff.His knowledge of the art has been invaluable to me .


I have seen absolutely no evidence of that!!  If there's any truth there, then how about participating in some of the other forums and help out some of the other smokers/grillers in need instead of banging Yankees in here??!!

 8)  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 10, 2005)

Well Mr. Hays you certainly know how to seize the moment :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2005)

Unfortunately Red, that has to do more with the weather than anything.  It is easier to stomach a quick gill than the long sub-zero temps during a long cook!  It will change I promise you that!  

Btw, did you get my PM last week about the therms??


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Red, don't get me involved in this little spat, I was just kind of ribbing Bill a little. To each their own.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Red, don't get me involved in this little spat, I was just kind of ribbing Bill a little. To each their own.


Spat?? Is that what this is???    

 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Bruce, *I been smoking meat for over 10 years*, around 5 years for comp , Chili is about the same. I will participate in any of the other forums that I see my knowledge is needed. IMHO,The people on this forum seem to do a lot more "grilling' over charcoal or gas than off-set smoking. I try to help spread and teach the "Art of Smoking" every chance I get. Woodman actually told the truth(this time)and I respect him as a fellow friend and cooker. I think it is to easy for any of us to "as you say Bang each other ", I really dont give a rat shit where you live or what you cook on as long as "the cook" is trying to turn out the best Q possible . Red



Hey NeckBoy!  Beating your meat and smoking your meat are two different things!  Get it straight!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Redneck talked with me on the phone for about 2 hours the night before my first cook off. Thanks to him I took 6th place in pulled pork my first time at the judges table and scored in the top 12 in the rest. He loves to play Yankee vs Redneck because he loves his home state and it's his way. He has helped many people and in my personal opion is one off the best Cook Off couchs you could ask for and ya cant be the price all he wants is your beer and friendship. He is a true Redneck and one of my best friends!!! Yes he is BLUNT RUDE and MEAN as HELL but ya get what ya pay for.



THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO REASON FOR EVERYONE TO DEFEND LITTLENECK!  I AM SURE HE IS A HELL OF A NICE GUY AND IS A HELL OF A COOK!  THIS BICKERING BACK IN FORTH IS ALL IN FUN!  IT IS NOT MEANT AS ANY DISRESPECT OR HARM TOWARDS ANYONE!

BTW 101, congrats on your first comp!  If you would've had a Yankee talk you through the cook you'd placed higher than 6 in PP and top 12 overall!  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Larry, thats Littleneck ......Huge DICK!!!!!!    If a Yank would have talked you thru you would not have ever gotten a frickin fire started..Unless you use a gas grill..



I was introduced as...."This is Jim Morgan, that's big M, little organ."

 :tant:


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree, that's funny!


----------

